# whats the best wheel sealant ?



## petefinlay9 (Dec 1, 2009)

looking to buy a wheel sealant but not got a clue on which one to buy :S . whats your thought guys ? wanting to buy it pretty soon . 

cheers in advance


----------



## fiend (Nov 29, 2009)

Poorboys Wheel Sealant its great stuff.

Smells awesome aswell!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Something that I can use on more than just the wheels. I use fk1000 and wipe them over intermittently with fk425. I can also use this combo on exhausts, other chrome trim and the 425 on glass and plastics. A formidable duo


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Something that I can use on more than just the wheels. I use fk1000 and wipe them over intermittently with fk425. I can also use this combo on exhausts, other chrome trim and the 425 on glass and plastics. A formidable duo


Sounds good... On my list...:thumb:
Does the 425 add protection or is it purely a QD?

I swear by Black fire all meteal sealant... Its mint i clean my wheels once a week and its easy peasy with this stuff on.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

StuaR32t said:


> Sounds good... On my list...:thumb:
> Does the 425 add protection or is it purely a QD?
> 
> I swear by Black fire all meteal sealant... Its mint i clean my wheels once a week and its easy peasy with this stuff on.


All the blackfires range is great. 425 builds up protection over time IMO I don't bother with a glass sealent now I just wipe the exterior over everytime I wash it and it runs off at low speeds like he best glass sealents. Anti static so great on the wheels. And to be fair the fk1000 is so durable on it's own anyway! Has a zaino type look about it as well on paintwork, that boiled sweet type look


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

fiend said:


> Poorboys Wheel Sealant its great stuff.
> 
> Smells awesome aswell!


i`m with you :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

optiseal or fk1000p for me, both good but optiseal nicks it, my fave product at the min by a long way


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Another one for FK1000p


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

1000P is very good. I like to use Collinite 845 too, along with Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I have used most wheel sealants as well as the common durable waxes and sealants on my wheels and none have added so much gloss to the finish of the wheels as Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine. I bought it on impulse after seeing rave reviews and it is something that I think needs to be experienced. I am always skeptical about any purported increases in gloss in an LSP which only added to my surprise because WS+S added a tangible amount of gloss on my polished and prepped wheels. Durability is around 4 months or more as well.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I started out using smartwax rimwax but i do use 476s or fk1000p every so often.
you can really get a nice glow to the wheels using DD LP before application of the sealant.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Last wheels I sealed I'de ran out of the PB stuff I normally use so threw a couple of coats of PB:thumb: EX-P on, worked a treat too and lasted ages


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Would a combination of Planet Polish WS&S topped off with FK1000p be unbeatable? Anyone tried this


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

What puzzles me with some of these wheel sealant posts is that, having used regular polish or wax on the wheels, ease of cleaning and resistance to grime is much improved, having tried srp/egp on some wheels, today I have decided to give that a go on my own wheels.
I don't use any 'scene' wheel cleaners, sowhat are the real benefits of using a dedicated wheel seal/wax? and if the durability is much greater than regular products, why does the product come in such large tubs?
100ml of TW platinum is less than 2/3 used and that was from last year


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

scottbt said:


> I started out using smartwax rimwax but i do use 476s or fk1000p every so often.
> you can really get a nice glow to the wheels using DD LP before application of the sealant.


I use Lime Prime on mone, with Supernatural over the top which is then Red Misted 48 hrs later - to be honest, just the same goes on the alloys as goes on the paintwork.

After all, the alloys are painted silver then clearcoated.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

I just use anything thats durable now tbh, Poorboys Wheel Sealant is great though if you want a product 'specifically' for alloys. But Fk1000p is a great buy for alloys and bodywork plus exhaust extra.

Even used AG HD Wax to good effect :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have used SRP/EGP for years on my wheels. I guess if I had some very intricate alloys I may feel the need to try another product but with the Autoglym I only do the wheels 2 or 3 times a year and cleaning is very easy


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I used EGP on my wheels for the first time about 6 weeks ago and so far its doing a good job, I may try the Poorboys wheel sealant over the top


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

lowejackson said:


> I have used SRP/EGP for years on my wheels. I guess if I had some very intricate alloys I may feel the need to try another product but with the Autoglym I only do the wheels 2 or 3 times a year and cleaning is very easy


+1
Also life shine, using that at the moment and havent re sealed since last year.


----------



## fiend (Nov 29, 2009)

I use Poorboys Wheel Sealent on any metal, perfect for sealing the exhaust after polishing.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

christian900se said:


> I have used most wheel sealants as well as the common durable waxes and sealants on my wheels and none have added so much gloss to the finish of the wheels as Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine. I bought it on impulse after seeing rave reviews and it is something that I think needs to be experienced. I am always skeptical about any purported increases in gloss in an LSP which only added to my surprise because WS+S added a tangible amount of gloss on my polished and prepped wheels. Durability is around 4 months or more as well.


I'm considering this for my new car's alloys. As a user and avid fan, any tips on application etc for a newbie, christian?

Cheers


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

If you are going to make a job out of it, I would take the wheels off, then thoroughly clean/de-tar/clay your wheels to make sure they provide a good base, then use the WSAS and put 2 x coats on. I used some Z-AIO before the WSAS but that was just me.
It really is good stuff, and it is very good value and the 250ml bottle will last for ages. Top product IMO :thumb: 

It does smell like old peoples homes though....


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

zaino z-cs is the easiest and quickest to use product ive used to protect wheels - a little goes a very long way too. does'nt mean its the 'best' though as there isn't one


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

alxg said:


> If you are going to make a job out of it, I would take the wheels off, then thoroughly clean/de-tar/clay your wheels to make sure they provide a good base, then use the WSAS and put 2 x coats on. I used some Z-AIO before the WSAS but that was just me.
> It really is good stuff, and it is very good value and the 250ml bottle will last for ages. Top product IMO :thumb:
> 
> *It does smell like old peoples homes though...*.


:lol:

I know there isn't a best as everyone has different opinions

The wheels will be brand new but I'm looking for a sealant that is easy on and WS&S looks like it might be it with great durability. But I have a nagging wonder whether one of the spray on and walk away ones might suit me better Got some Jestseal - is this a reasonable option? I'm so indecisive:wall:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

wylie coyote said:


> :lol:
> 
> I know there isn't a best as everyone has different opinions
> 
> The wheels will be brand new but I'm looking for a sealant that is easy on and WS&S looks like it might be it with great durability. But I have a nagging wonder whether one of the spray on and walk away ones might suit me better Got some Jestseal - is this a reasonable option? I'm so indecisive:wall:


if you have jetseal I would use that x2 coats.


----------



## Reflect (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd use a regular long lasting paint sealant, then something like 425 to knock off the static.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

In terms of application, Jetseal will take longer to cure than the WSAS but it's the same method. The WSAS beats it on durability though, and is much cheaper.


----------



## Tom42 (Oct 13, 2009)

Poorboys Wheel Sealant is gd stuff


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Tough one as there are some good ones out there but Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine would get my vote :thumb:


----------



## CopperBottom (Nov 17, 2007)

Has anyone identified a product that works as well on bare polished metal as it does on paint.

Ive been using 476s on mine recently, and it gives long lasting protection on the painted parts of the wheels, bit only seems to last about a month on the mirror polished lips. I can only guess because of the ultra smooth finish or mirror polished metal that it doesnt cure as well as it does ontop on paint??


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

wylie coyote said:


> I'm considering this for my new car's alloys. As a user and avid fan, any tips on application etc for a newbie, christian?
> 
> Cheers


I rarely find a product that I feel like I should fervently recommend but this stuff is up there. Application is fool proof as it spreads very far (a pea sized drop will cover the face of an average alloy, another pea will cover the barrels. I recommend working it in for two passes because I believe there are light cleaners and fillers in it which accounts for the fantastic finish it leaves behind. Let it sit for 15 minutes or until it hazes and then buff it off. I get the most durability from 2-3 layers but other than that, it is pretty straight forward.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Have to agree with what people have said about Planet Polish's Wheel Seal & Shine. It takes alot for a product to make me stand back and go "WOW". WS&S is one of them. Very impressed with the ease of application & removal, result and durability. I apply it to all 4 wheels then go round buffing it off. It doesn't matter if you apply to much, it still comes off easily. It seems to repel brake dust with ease to, even after the shine has faded. Get some, you won't regret it. :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

ncd said:


> Have to agree with what people have said about Planet Polish's Wheel Seal & Shine. It takes alot for a product to make me stand back and go "WOW". WS&S is one of them. Very impressed with the ease of application & removal, result and durability. I apply it to all 4 wheels then go round buffing it off. It doesn't matter if you apply to much, it still comes easily. It seems to repel brake dust with ease to, even after the shine has faded. Get some, you won't regret it. :thumb:


Thanks christian & ncd for confirming how easy it is to use - that was my only concern. Better get my order in then.

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## petefinlay9 (Dec 1, 2009)

might sound a stupid question but what is ws&s ?? because i have never heard of it :S 

cheers


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

petefinlay9 said:


> might sound a stupid question but what is ws&s ?? because i have never heard of it :S
> 
> cheers


planet polish wheel seal and shine


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

wylie coyote said:


> Thanks christian & ncd for confirming how easy it is to use - that was my only concern. Better get my order in then.
> 
> Cheers:thumb:


Good call. Don't worry that the bottle may seem small when you get, I did initially and thought it wouldn't last long, but i haven't even used a quarter of the bottle yet!


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

No kidding, I have used mine on 12+ cars plus numerous applications on my own wheels and I cannot tell if I have even used any yet. Thin layers are key though!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I find Zaino CS to be a great wheel sealant and very easy to apply.

Robbie


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

WS&S ordered. Did you get the applicators or do you use something else?

:thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

wylie coyote said:


> WS&S ordered. Did you get the applicators or do you use something else?
> 
> :thumb:


We send a freebie out with every WSAS order, so if you like using them you can order the 8 pack next time round:thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

FK1000p for me to


----------

